# What is life expectancy of a truck now adays



## Buford_Dawg (Sep 17, 2012)

with better technology and parts, general maintance, etc....  Ford, Chevy, Dodge and then Toyotas and Nissans.  I would expect the Toyos and Nissans to be 250-300k miles, and the domestics to be 200-250k.  Does that sound close.  I know they all have better life than 10-15 years ago.  Any guesses.  I bet some of you have run numerous sets of tires off your trucks.  I am about to purchase a 2007 truck with low milege (55k) and curious how long I should pay a loan on it.  I would avg less than 20k miles a year.


----------



## CC Rider (Sep 17, 2012)

I would finance it for the shortest term I could afford and not worry about the life expectancy too much. However, make sure that you keep the truck well maintained and you shouldn't have to overly worry about how long the truck will last. What kind of truck are you buying?


----------



## safebuilder (Sep 17, 2012)

*truck life*

I have a 99 ford with just a few thousand shy of 400k on it and plan to start driving it daily real soon. The 05 chevy duramax 4x4 that I drive everyday has 275k and i am looking to sell and it runs like a champ.  Gotta take care of them and they will last


----------



## Redbow (Sep 18, 2012)

I have seen domestic vehicles last 200,000 miles plus even though they were abused quite often. Some didn't last very long at all. Buddy of mine got over 300,000 miles out of a Nissan 4x4 with a 4 cylinder engine. The newer models domestic vehicles I don't buy the Jap stuff well maybe you kinda hold your breath and just see what kind of service you get out of them. I have a 2008 GMC with no problems yet. The wife has a  2007 Dakato and it has been bullet proof so far..Sometimes maybe its just the luck of the draw..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 18, 2012)

My 2001 Nissan has nearly 210,000 on it now, and has never had a wrench on it except for regular maintenence. Best vehicle I've ever owned. It was made in Tennessee, and my last Ford was made in Canada.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 18, 2012)

Only problem I see with the newer stuff is that if something does happen to it, the average do-it-youselfer can't work on it !! It simmple stuff yeah.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Sep 18, 2012)

CC Rider said:


> I would finance it for the shortest term I could afford and not worry about the life expectancy too much. However, make sure that you keep the truck well maintained and you shouldn't have to overly worry about how long the truck will last. What kind of truck are you buying?



In discussions with a guy over a 2007 GMC 1500 2WD heavy duty towing and suspension.  Nice looking truck.  But I am also interested in other trucks as well, really doesnt matter the make/model as long as low miles, in good mechanical condition and can tow a 7000k camper and the price is reasonable.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 18, 2012)

my 4 runner has 353k.


----------



## t k (Sep 18, 2012)

I think it is hard to beat a Chevy 5.3 if it is maintained properly.I have 267k on my 01 z71 and 135k on my wife's suburban.I had the trans rebuilt at 230k and no problems other than that on either vehicle.If you are only driving it 20k a year it should last you 10yrs easily.As far as financing I would do it for as short a term as you can afford,4yrs is my preference typically.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Sep 18, 2012)

In my family we have a Ford Explorer, which I believe has the same engine and frame as the F-150 series of pickups.  6 cyl. engine.
It's 10 years old with 200,000+ miles.
I have not even been all that good on maintenance, except for oil changes, but not those expensive 30,000 or 50,000 tune-ups and belt and hose and wire replacements.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Sep 18, 2012)

I have a 2004 Dodge 1500 4X4 with the Hemi. First and only truck i've personally bought brand new just 4 miles on it.  Got just shy of 200,000 miles on it and only thing done to it is fairly routine maintenance and had the front end reworked for $600.  Have been real pleased with it and plan on driving it until the wheels fall off! Then buy another one


----------



## donald-f (Sep 19, 2012)

I am 2nd owner of 95 Dodge Ram 1500 with the 5.9 engine. It uses no oil between changes at 5000 miles. I have had no trouble with it after owning it for 6 years. It has 247,000 miles on it


----------



## ryano (Sep 19, 2012)

This is a good question!  I just purchased last year a brand new Silverado ext cab Z71 4X4 with the 5.3 engine. It now has 11,000 miles on it and I HOPE that I dont even have to come close to thinking about another truck for at least 10 years!  In fact, I wouldnt mind driving it til I retire in 15 years! 

Im a firm believer that anything kept up will last a long time no matter what brand or make vehicle it is. Yeah, sure you will have some lemons along the way but the Jap trucks have their fair share of those too.

I think most any domestic truck is good to 250,000 miles or more before any major power train repairs if kept up well. It seems to be the little stuff that nickles and dimes you to death on them though IMO.


----------



## Gamikatsu (Sep 26, 2012)

the newer GM trucks, 99+ with the 4.8 5.3 and 6.0 Vortec motors are fantastic.  Iron block LS style motors, last for freaking ever.  we rebuilt a Vortec 6.0 that had 275 thousand on the clock... no cylinder ridge at all, still had factory honing marks... the iron there using on the blocks these days is closer to steel than soft iron... they have to make them stronger, to last up to the higher compression and horsepower that people want in modern engines... most people go buy a truck and if they see any less than 275 HP in a v8 they think its weak... its extremely hard to beat a LSx vortec engine IMO.  There biggest weak points are the coil over cylinder ignition system.  too many components to fail... each coil is still 60+ dollars.... where as an older style engine with a single ig coil... is only 60 bucks... and lasts darnd near forever.


----------



## fishingtiger (Oct 15, 2012)

I've always had fords but I have made the switch to Toyota. My last f150 lasted 7 years with only 120k easy miles before it started falling apart.


----------



## wildlands (Oct 15, 2012)

95 gmc sierra 197000 sold it in 09 and the guy has been driving it everyday since then not a problem out of it. Just hope the new silverado does as well.


----------



## coltday (Oct 15, 2012)

I had a 2000 Z71 that had 196k when I sold it. No engine repairs, but 3 transmissions and I did VERY little towing. Also, engine was starting to tap when we got rid of it (told buyer about it and adjusted price accordingly) 

I now have a 2002 Tundra 4x4 with 195k, no problems what-so-ever. Doesn't use a drop of oil or anything. Zero complaints on it.

My mother has a 2001 F-150 Supercrew 2wd that has 140k. This is nickle and diming my dad to death. Transmission, brake problems, computer problems. This vehicle is the most powder puffed truck we own with the least amount of miles put on it yearly than any of the others.

Dad has a Dodge 3500 Cummins, we've put a transmission in it and zero engine work and it has 190k. When it cranks up, it's hooked to a trailer pulling a very heavy load.

We keep our vehicles up "pretty" well, not as good as some but I'd say better than most. Dad also had a Nissan run around truck he just sold, and bought a Tundra identical to mine. I will say we've had the least amount of trouble out of our Japanese vehicles. But, all of our vehicles pretty well have relatively high mileage, and I believe still have a good bit left in them. However, components start wearing out. I need shocks on mine, plugs, wires and o2 censors. It all adds up and gets aggravating.


----------



## pushplow (Oct 16, 2012)

96 Chevy S-10 with 300,000+ miles, 99 Dodge ram with 250,000+. Neither were pampered, just taken care of.  The Dodge is a daily driver getting 60 miles per day, every day.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Oct 17, 2012)

with the proper maintenance and replacement of parts vehicles will go 1,000,000,000,000 miles... its all in if putting new motors, trannys, rear ends, etc... in it are worth it to you


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 17, 2012)

That all depends on the owner.  If the owner maintains the truck as he/she should, the truck will last a long time.  We have trucks in our fleet that are close to 300,000 miles.  No matter what, something is always going to break and you can always buy a lemon, but you take care of it and it will last.


----------



## Lsp35 (Oct 17, 2012)

99 Toyota Tacoma 3.4 6 cyl. 267000 miles not a minutes problem with proper maintenance they will last


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Oct 17, 2012)

Interesting question. Engineering has made many advancements and a few declines. I'm told since 1992 most radiators are made with plastic pans top & bottom. I've replaced two in as many months, a 95 Cadillac, and a 01 Nissan Xterra. They used to make radiators that lasted as long as the vehicle. These days they are engineering  them to fail.


----------



## badger (Oct 17, 2012)

263k on my '03 Cummins. Planning on going 500k with it and then re-evaluate.


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 8, 2012)

2000 sonoma with 285k...........have had a few issues, but I dog the heck out of it, just change oil and keep it maintained...........its been a great truck


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 10, 2012)

02' 4 runner with 357k, bought it new, still no major problems.


----------



## Nastytater (Nov 10, 2012)

I drive a 95 silverado that has 274k miles on it. Pulled our camper (71 model)  75 miles this weekend and it never grunted the first time. Fact is,some folks were having trouble keeping up. Oh,and general maintence is all thats ever been done to the motor. Sparkplugs,waterpump and radiator along with fuel filters and o2 sensors


----------



## bluemarlin (Nov 10, 2012)

I have a 08 3500 diesel Silverado that has just under 300K. I've set it up to get triple the miles. 
Consider diesel. My dually get 20 on the hwy. A truck with 4 wheels will do better than that. Same fuel mileage as a gasser and they last much longer.


----------



## runswithbeer (Nov 10, 2012)

91 4x4 explorer 4.0 with 263k, 2000 ranger 2.3 with 196k.  Both are run hard.  Timing belt is the only major maintenance.


----------



## insanehunter (Nov 11, 2012)

ford 110500 miles, chevy no one has ever found out!


----------



## glynr329 (Nov 11, 2012)

It depends on how lucky you are to get a good one and how well you take care of them. I have a toyota truck 22 re and have changed motor twice chain and replaced timing chain once. All from chain getting lose and rubbing hole in cover causing water to get into oil. So I have not been very lucky with 22 re. The rest of the truck is awesome. I have had very good luck with Ford trucks.


----------



## powg (Nov 11, 2012)

*truck life*

Im a dodge man ....one either loves em or hates em ...I have only owned dodges ....318's, slant 6's,5.9 cummins and now the 390 hp 5.7 hemi ....have all been great trucks  I think that in todays  competetative market no company can afford to make a bad truck . so to answer your ?  the life expectancy  of a truck is  a 30 pack in 2 hours .


----------

